# 6.6 gallon bookshelf aquarium



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

I am going to be getting one of these, they are 24" long x um... 7 x 9? i think. Petco sells them. Anyway I am wanting ideas as to what tiny guys can go in a 6.6 gallon with 1 male betta. I am wanting to have coarse sand and live plants, lots of them, maybe a small rock or two, or some small branches. I dont like the red-blue combo of neon tetras, are there any other tiny fish that can peacefully live with a male betta in a small tank? Color is important, but the tankmates getting along is important too. I am going to get a white opaque CT, so something not white and not green (plants) would be nice

thanks in advance!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I think that tetras need at least a 10 gallon tank to themselves for exercise purposes (I think I read that they are pretty active little guys), and a lot of small fish need to have lots of room and need to live in decent sized groups. I tried to find other fish that could live in small tanks, and it seems like there aren't very many besides bettas.

I honestly don't think you'll have room for much more than shrimps and snails and such, so I think you should check out some invertebrates. You could mix a variety of snails and shrimps, they would all look so cute with your betta!


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

what kinds?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, have you ever looked up red cherry shrimp? They are really colorful and cute little guys


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

You can also divide the tank. a 24 inch long tank can easily be divided into 3-5 sections.


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

Alex09 said:


> You can also divide the tank. a 24 inch long tank can easily be divided into 3-5 sections.


and what can live comfortably in a tiny cube 7" x 9" x 7"?

no thanks


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have that tank for Dante and he is happy as can be in there. Lots of room to explore although it is shallow. When you add the substrate, decos and plants it can get crowded fast so other than some shrimp and a snail or two I would hold off on adding anything but your betta. I have pics around on the forum of that tank set up. It is all natural planted with no maintenance really other than topping it off, checking the water weekly and of course feeding the fish.


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

A side note/similar question.... IF I decide I just hate snails and shrimps, and absolutely want a small school of something, what is the minimum tank size for such a set up, that I should consider? A 10? And what fish would be good for said schooling community?

I want to keep my options open, and a 10 gallon is a TON cheaper than the $50 bookshelf tank


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd get a 10 gallon at least if you intend to add a school of fish. You could get a pretty shoal of neon tetras to live with your Betta.


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry I hate neon tetras lol they are the only species I absolutely dont want


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, okay. I think I'd go with at least a 15 gallon, then because all other tetras are at least twice the size of neons.


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

Theres no other kind of fish that can live with a betta, other than tetras?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You could try guppies, but they'd probably have to be the non-fancy variety, due to the fact that fancy guppies kinda of look like male Bettas when it comes to their tails. I also have heard that Hatchetfish work well with Bettas, but they need a deeper tank.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Platies









Guppies









Corydoras catfish (schooling fish)









Black neon tetras









White clouds:









Although sucess has been reported with all the above fish, your best bet would probably be the corydora catfish. Other fish can be a hit or miss but bettas rarely have issues with cories or other peaceful bottom dwellers.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on your future purchase. One betta plus 1 or 2 shrimp max would be best. I wish Petco had these in stock when I purchased my 5 gallon marineland. Never knew these existed til I saw them months later.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

How about Harlequin Rasboras? Small and non-aggresive and very pretty, IMO.


----------



## pumpkinspikepie (Feb 18, 2011)

I have corydoras in with my betta and I've never had a problem since my betta hangs out near the surface and the cories like the sand substrate. I have albino ones but they come in other colors too.


----------



## cowgirlelisa (Feb 26, 2011)

ghost shrimp would be cool in there with the betta if you add plants for the shrimp to hide and crawl on


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Since you are looking at tanks and other options: Aqueon has a ten gallon tank kit and so does Hagen. Both are supplied with tank, filter, complete hood and lighting. They are about $10.00-$15.00 (depending on where you purchase) more than the Petco Bookshelf 6.6 Gallon. Both of those kits are glass tanks. Just another option.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

It all depends on what you are trying to achieve with your tank. This bookshelf tank has the one drawback for me that the acrylic scratches really really easy. It is not as nice as the other name brands that use a higher grade acrylic in their manufacturing. That being said i liked this tank because of it being long and shallow and was able to create a really nice environment with it. 








http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4240/sn851936.jpg


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

What are you using to clean it with, Demon? Paper towel scratches acrylic, so I use an acrylic scrubber on my acrylic tanks without problems for the inside and micro fiber cloth on the outside.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> What are you using to clean it with, Demon? Paper towel scratches acrylic, so I use an acrylic scrubber on my acrylic tanks without problems for the inside and micro fiber cloth on the outside.


Well, when I first got it I wanted to rinse it out and wipe it down before adding everything.. not knowing any better I hosed it down in the bathtub then wiped it down with a paper towel and that was enough to scratch it. Now I won't touch the inside of the stupid thing.  I am going to upgrade to a glass tank a little larger volume though.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

That's a mistake a LOT of people make with acrylic tanks - not realizing that paper towel scratches acrylic. 

I LOVE the look of that tank - just don't have the money OR space right now.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mostly time here, I can work my way into a tank but the setup and upkeep on multiple tanks can be a bear and when these guys get sick and it is QT time, I may as well take a two week vacation. LOL


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I been wanting that tank so bad but I am catious about buying it because of how easily it scrathes....I have the perfect spot for it in my son's room I would just have to move the 5 gallon some where else or I can put it on the bar counter in my kitchen I dunno got a few more days to decide


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

tsoto80 said:


> I been wanting that tank so bad but I am catious about buying it because of how easily it scrathes....I have the perfect spot for it in my son's room I would just have to move the 5 gallon some where else or I can put it on the bar counter in my kitchen I dunno got a few more days to decide


If you only use an algae scrubber made for acrylic and micor fiber cloth, I'm sure it will be fine. :-D


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys for the tips on the acrylic. Iv never had a tank like that and had no idea I might have ruined it with measly paper towels lolol. 

Microfiber, like shamwow cloths?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

sindorei said:


> Thanks guys for the tips on the acrylic. Iv never had a tank like that and had no idea I might have ruined it with measly paper towels lolol.
> 
> Microfiber, like shamwow cloths?


Just like! :-D But you can probably find ones that are less expensive at Dollar General or the Dollar Store.


----------



## sindorei (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh pish, I already have like a million shamwows

For "tank safe" ones, what do i need to do? rinse it really good and have one designated FishySham, that never gets washed with soap?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Personally, I only use cloth to wipe off the OUTSIDE of the tank. For the inside I use the white acrylic scrubber pad.


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

I haven't really followed along much, but there are "nano" species that are smaller fish that do well in 5 gallons. They include ember tetras, Boraras Spp., sparkling gouramis, and celestial pearl danios. If that is the route you choose, I'm not sure as how they would react with bettas, but its something further research or someone else can pipe in on. (I know gouramis and bettas are a NO but not sure about these species because they aren't your typical bettas.


----------

